# Elrizen Babys



## cixz (11. Juni 2010)

nabend zusammen,

habe heute abend sehr verwundert in unserem gerade mal 10 Monate jungen Teich, ne ganze Horde zappelnder Irgendwas gesehen...

Mit der __ Nase ans Wasser und einen mal im Glas rausgefischt... sieht das verdammt nach Mini-Versionen meiner 6 Elrizen aus. 

Die sind zwischen 7-10 mm groß (klein).
Was mach ich denn nun.... 
Hab zum ersten Mal Fischnachwuchs...

Werden die von alleine groß...?  (dann geht mir irgendwann der Platz aus)
Werden die gefressen 
Muss ich denen spez. Futter geben?

help...


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Elrizen Babys*

Hi....cixz,
auch wir haben Fischnachwuchs.
Um zu verhindern, daß wir bald eine Überpopulation haben, zog letztes WE ein Sonnenbarsch, männlich, bei uns ein.
"Jonny" hat die Kontrollfunktion
ICH baue auf ihn!


----------



## axel (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Elrizen Babys*

Hallo Mirco 

Toll das Du Fischnachwuchs hast  Da war beim Wasserpflanzenkauf bestimmt irgendwo Laich dran .  Am besten Du fängst mal einen und fotografierst ihn . 
Groß werden die von alleine .
Füttern kann man , muß man aber nicht . 
Gefressen werden können die vom Fischreiher, der Ringelnatter oder von einer nicht wasserscheuen Katze  
Aber solange die so klein sind besteht wohl eher weniger die Gefahr.
Bin gespannt auch ein Foto .

lg
axel


----------



## cixz (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Elrizen Babys*

danke schon mal für die Antworten...

mache am WE mal Fotos... wenn ich die Winzlinge denn überhaupt sinnvoll abgelichtet bekomme.

eingeschleppt an Pflanzen...
hmmm, ich habe ja 6-7 Elritzen im Teich. Ich denke fast, dass die schuld sind. ;o)
Denn genau an der Stelle wo ich die Winzlinge entdeckt habe (im ganz flachen Kieselbereich) hab ich einige von denen unlängst rumbalzen sehen....

Und... ich hab ja auch Pumpen im Teich... nich, dass die in den "Hechsler" geraten 


Mirko


----------



## cixz (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Elrizen Babys*

So, hab grad mal einen der Winzlinge im Wasserglas gefangen und abgelichtet.
Er ist 9-10 mm lang.


Ist das wirklich eine Elrize?


----------



## gecko73 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Elrizen Babys*

Hallo zusammen,
wenn ihr zuviele von den kleinen habt, würde ich nicht nein sagen.
da ich unseren teich im juli vergrößere und somit noch ein bischen bestücken möchte (pflanzen wie auch fische und __ muscheln) hätte ich interesse.
gruß andre


----------



## cixz (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Elrizen Babys*

Hallo Andre,

ja, warum eigentlich nicht....
Wenn die Klenen was gewachsen sind und auch wirklich durchkommen....
Gerne...

Ich melde mich dann bei Zeiten.
Haben bei Dir in der Ecke auch Bekannte wohnen (Fröndenberg) ;o)

Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Elrizen Babys*

Hi Mirko,

Elritzen wachsen langsam, erst mit 4-5 Jahren werden sie Geschlechtsreif, dann haben sie die Größe der Eltern erreicht

MfG Frank


----------



## gecko73 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Elrizen Babys*

Hallo Mirko,
das wäre super....
habe ja eh noch bis juli zeit, bis der neue Teich fertig ist...und wenn es nächstes Jahr ist, ist auch ok..
hab im moment selber 5 Goldelritzen drin, denke aber weil es ein schwarmfisch ist, könnten sie noch ein paar gesellen gebrauchen (mal abgesehen von den 10 goldfischen).

und frank....ich hab zeit....brauchen sich ja nicht von heut auf morgen vermehren, übermorgen reicht auch;-)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Elrizen Babys*



gecko73 schrieb:


> hab im moment selber 5 Goldelritzen drin, denke aber weil es ein schwarmfisch ist, könnten sie noch ein paar gesellen gebrauchen;-)



__ Goldelritze (Pimephales) haben mit Elritzen (Phoxinus phoxinus) nichts zu tun.(die Goldelritzen heißen eigentlich __ Fettkopfkärpfling) Einen gemeischaftlichen Schwarm werden sie nicht bilden (es sei den Du hast die xanthische Form von Phoxinus phoxinus - von der gibts auch ne Goldform, allerdings ist die selten vertreten

MfG Frank


----------



## gecko73 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Elrizen Babys*

ich danke dir Frank....wieder was dazu gelernt...
Also Mirko, brauch ich doch eher deine...


----------



## cixz (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Elrizen Babys*



gecko73 schrieb:


> ich danke dir Frank....wieder was dazu gelernt...
> Also Mirko, brauch ich doch eher deine...




ich schreib schon mal Deinen Namen drauf.


----------



## gecko73 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Elrizen Babys*

aber nicht mit DRUCKbleistift oder kuli....


----------

